# Corona Lichtblicke - ich mag...



## Martina H. (24. März 2020)

... einfach nicht mehr ständig Negatives hören. 

Ich weiss, die Sache ist ernst, die Lage dramatisch und ich will auch keinesfalls etwas herunterspielen!!!

Aaaaber: es gibt auch Positives, kleine Dinge, die einfach schön sind, die einen zum Lächeln bringen und ich finde, es ist Zeit auch diese einfach mal zu erwähnen. Kleine (oder auch grosse) Lichtblicke einfach mal schreiben, damit die Welt nicht immer nur noch Dunkel erscheint 

Ich fang dann mal an:

Als ich am Sonntag stöckeln war, traf ich einen älteren Herrn, der mich fragte: "Wieviel Runden drehen sie denn?" Ich war total überrascht: Wieso spricht der mich an? Egal, kurz geantwortet (natürlich mit Abstand): "Soviele, wie ich Spass dran habe und Lust drauf habe." Es kam dann zu einem netten Gespräch im Verlauf dessen er mir erzählte, dass er 83 ist, immer noch seine 5 Runden dreht (also immerhin rund 10km) und anschliessend noch eine Viertelstunde Gymnastik macht. Letztenendes wäre er früher professioneller Sprinter gewesen und hätte ausgesehen wie die US Läufer 

Nachdem ich erst irritiert war, habe ich mich am Ende doch über das nette Gespräch gefreut - das ohne Corona bestimmt nicht geführt worden wäre 

Jetzt seid Ihr dran - könnt Ihr auch was (positives) erzählen?


----------



## Aninaj (24. März 2020)

Öhm... was bitte ist "stöckeln"? 

Positiv: Die Luft draußen wird jeden Tag sauberer und man kann die Blumen am Wegrand riechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (24. März 2020)

Stöckeln: umgangssprachlich für Nordic Walking


----------



## lucie (24. März 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Öhm... was bitte ist "stöckeln"?
> 
> Positiv: Die Luft draußen wird jeden Tag sauberer und man kann die Blumen am Wegrand riechen.



Ähm, vielleicht mit hochhackigen Schuhen duch die Pampa schleichen?


----------



## lucie (24. März 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Stöckeln: umgangssprachlich für Nordic Walking



Na klar, mit den Knüppeln kann man wenigstens jeden auf social distance halten.


----------



## Muckal (24. März 2020)

Ich freu mich jeden Tag, dass ich dank Corona meine Nachbarin, die alte Schreckschraube, nicht mehr im Treppenhaus treffe. Sie ist nicht tot, sie hat nur Angst vor einer Ansteckung.


----------



## Martina H. (24. März 2020)

...raus...


----------



## w69 (24. März 2020)

Dein Nachbar?


----------



## Basti138 (24. März 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Stöckeln: umgangssprachlich für Nordic Walking


Sind das diese Stockenten?


----------



## lucie (24. März 2020)

Ganz gemeine Stocktiere.


----------



## nightwolf (25. März 2020)

Eindeutig positiv ist, dass es jetzt auf einmal geht mit dem Home Office.
Das war fuer sehr viele Leute ueber x Jahre hinweg 'ausgeschlossen' weil es diesen Typ Chef gibt, der sich nicht ueber den Status 'ich schlendere durch die Hallen und zaehle meine Schaefchen' hinweg entwickeln konnte / wollte.

Da muss dann erstmal die Seuche ausbrechen und eine komplette Firmenschliessung drohen, welche man dadurch versucht abzuwenden - Einfach nur aus Vernunftgruenden war da ja nix zu wollen. 
Weniger Verkehr und viele Leute verlieren nicht mehr die ganze Zeit im Verkehrschaos. CO2 Bilanz gibts dann auch noch NB.

Moege das nachhaltig sein. Das waere ein grosser Fortschritt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (25. März 2020)

- ich hoffe auch, dass es "danach" in vielen Bereichen einen Lerneffekt gibt, bspw. auch im (überfalligen) Ausbau des flächendeckendem "schnellesInternetfürAlle" Bereich


----------



## nightwolf (25. März 2020)

Wir hatten seit 1945 im grossen und ganzen eine wunderbare Zeit.
So lange Frieden ist selten in der Menschheitsgeschichte.
*ABER* es sind in dieser Zeit auch viele Strukturen verkrustet und viele Menschen und Institutionen selbstgefaellig fett und faul geworden.
Dinge haben sich verselbstaendigt und keiner weiss mehr wozu sie eigentlich gut sind. Man macht einfach weiter so weil man inzwischen seit Generationen nichts anderes mehr kennt.

Wem das zu abstrakt ist: Ich rede zum Beispiel von dem Lebensstil 'Leben rund ums Auto'. Man setzt sich morgens ins *Auto*, stellt sich damit in den Stau, abends dasselbe retour, das Netto reicht neben den Unverzichtbarkeiten Nahrung-Kleidung-Wohnung halt grad noch fuer ein *Auto*, und wenn man o. g. Ablauf 10.000 mal wiederholt hat, bekommt man eine Rente, die hoffentlich reicht, um sich weiterhin ein *Auto* leisten zu koennen. Bis man dann von einem _(etwas laengeren)_ *Auto* abtransportiert wird.

Veraenderungen muessen eben gelegentlich einmal passieren.

Und da muss man jetzt eben lernen, diese in Zukunft eher pro-aktiv in Angriff zu nehmen und sich nicht so viel von den Besitzstandswahrern davon abbringen zu lassen. 
Frueher haben immer die Kriege alles umgewaelzt - aber die will eigentlich keiner zurueck haben. 

Uebrigens auch 'Staatsverschuldung' - Staaten haben sich immer ueberschuldet und dann nach dem naechsten Krieg _(Inflation ginge auch, vgl. 1923)_ wieder bei Null anfangen zu koennen. _Auch das muss in Zukunft anders geloest werden._ 
Da ist eine schwarze Null zu wenig, im Endeffekt muessen jetzt gruene Zigmilliarden her. Schulden machen kann (muss) der Staat dann eh in Notsituationen so wie aktuell.


----------



## Votec Tox (25. März 2020)

"Corana positiv" ist irgendwie ein irreführender Titel...
Aber zum Thema: auch wenn im Freien nun alle auf Abstand gehen und man hofft, daß dies nicht bleibt, grüßen und winken sich die Menschen dann meist zu, das macht es wiederum "näher" als ein kopfgesenktes Aneinander vorbeigehen wie davor.


----------



## Martina H. (25. März 2020)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> "Corana positiv" ist irgendwie ein irreführender Titel...



..schlag was andere vor - dann ändere ich 



Votec Tox schrieb:


> das macht es wiederum "näher" als ein kopfgesenktes Aneinander vorbeigehen wie davor



...stimmt, ist mir auch aufgefallen


----------



## Lenka K. (25. März 2020)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> "Corana positiv" ist irgendwie ein irreführender Titel...


Finde ich auch. Und zwar nicht irgendwie, sondern eindeutig!  

"Corona - Lichtblicke"
"Corona - es gibt auch gute Nachrichten."
"Corona - abseits der Panik"


----------



## Votec Tox (25. März 2020)

"Corona - es gibt auch noch gute Nachrichten", also Dein zweiter Vorschlag 
Da ich in meinem Umfeld keine Panik empfinde, wenn dann eher Niedergeschlagenheit oder eben meistens sehr ruhige und besonnene Menschen, die allesamt viel zu tun haben, da sie für Vieles/Viele verantworlich sind, finde ich Deinen dritten Vorschlag nicht so gut.
Der erste suggeriert Corona irgendwie als Lichtblick 

Edit sagt, ich war zu spät! Auch ok so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (25. März 2020)

@Martina H.  



Votec Tox schrieb:


> ... keine Panik ...


 - naja: wenn frau sich im Supermarkt umschaut, die meisten Kommentare auf BR liest, mit den schon relativ betagten Eltern spricht ... aber klar, das ist nicht wertefrei.

Daher: ein neutraler Fredtitel passt sehr gut!


----------



## lucie (25. März 2020)

Es ist erstaunlich und wunderbar, wie sauber sich die Luft anfühlt, wenn ich morgens und nach der Arbeit durch die sonst stickigen, autoüberfluteten Straßen radele, wieviele Menschen sich plötzlich daran erinnern, dass sie zwei gesunde Beine haben und spazieren gehen, sporteln etc. (alles natürlich mit dem geforderten Abstand und max. zuzweit), wie sauber es in den Parkanlagen aussieht, sich die Menschen (nicht immer, gibt wie immer auch Ewigmufflige) "näherkommen", plötzlich Dinge möglich sind, die zuvor völlig negiert wurden etc., etc....

Bei uns in der Klinik gaben sich die einzelnen Bereiche zu ihren Besprechungen die Klinke in die Hand. Zauberwort: Skype.  Jetzt hat man doch tatsächlich bemerkt, dass man nicht mehr durch das gesamte Haus rennen muss, was immens Zeit und unnötige Wege spart. Welche Erkenntnis


----------



## Martina H. (25. März 2020)

- Ihr seht, es gibt durchaus Lichtblicke - nur immer her damit


----------



## lucie (25. März 2020)

Mal ganz einfach abhängen und die Seele baumeln lassen...


----------



## Mausoline (25. März 2020)

Ich hoffe, dass es ein Lichtblick wird 


dass Eltern und Kinder sich wieder näher kommen, dass Eltern sich wieder mit den Kindern beschäftigen, sich mehr in der Natur bewegen - Platz genug hätte es z.B. im Wald oder im Garten  leider kann ich das bei uns noch nicht wirklich beobachten  vielleicht war ich aber auch noch nicht zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Platz.
und dass die Lehrer und Schulen profitieren, weil die Kinder gerade zuhause selbständiger arbeiten müssen und die Eltern nicht alles auf die Lehrer abschieben können.


----------



## xxxT (25. März 2020)




----------



## Mausoline (25. März 2020)

Ja das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## Martina H. (28. März 2020)

Bin eben Einkaufen gewesen:

Kassenfrau Marke SuperunfreundlichichhassemeinenJob war total entspannt, führte nettes Gesprach mit einem älteren Herrn, der nach Toilettenpapier fragte (was natürlich aus war  ) und lächelte mich freundlich an als der weg und ich an der Reihe war  Sachen gibt's


----------



## null-2wo (28. März 2020)

...dass sich öfter ein "bleib gesund!" in die verabschiedung einschleicht - irgendwie niedlich.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (28. März 2020)

Das ist hier schon normaler Sprachgebrauch geworden.  Fands am Anfang total schräg und komisch, mitterweile mag ich es.

@Martina H.

Ich muss sagen, meine Geduld hält sich auch noch tapfer. Hatte kürzlich nichtmal ne Kundin zur Schnecke gemacht, die meinte, während ich Abstandsmarkierungen anbrachte (!), über mich hinwegklettern (!) zu müssen. Mein höflciher Hinweis, dass sowas speziell derzeit eine schlechte Idee ist, kam aber bei ihr an. Nicht angekommen ist mit Sicherheit, dass das auch unter normalen Umständen saudämlich ist. 

Ansonsten sehe ich paradoxerweise meine Mutter wegen Corona deutlich öfter. Davor war das alle paar Wochen mal, inzwischen mehrmals wöchentlich wegen Einkäufen. Die Frequenz werde ich auch danach beibehalten, dazu wohne ich einfach zu nah. Den Hügel hoch ist ja gutes Training.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (28. März 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, meine Geduld hält sich auch noch tapfer. Hatte kürzlich nichtmal ne Kundin zur Schnecke gemacht, die meinte, während ich Abstandsmarkierungen anbrachte (!), über mich hinwegklettern (!) zu müssen. Mein höflciher Hinweis, dass sowas speziell derzeit eine schlechte Idee ist, kam aber bei ihr an. Nicht angekommen ist mit Sicherheit, dass das auch unter normalen Umständen saudämlich ist.



Sachen gibt's :kopfschüttel:



linfer schrieb:


> Die Frequenz werde ich auch danach beibehalten


----------



## Flohmanti (28. März 2020)

...dass ich gestern im Supermarkt die viertletzte Packung Klopapier bekommen habe.  (PAAARRRTYYYYY!)

...dass ich mir - zur Feier des Tages - dazu noch einen neuen Strauß Rosen gekauft und meine Bude etwas umdekoriert habe.

...dass ich heute ein Rotkehlchen und eine Kohlmeise im Garten gesehen habe.


----------



## xxx_Funsurfer_ (28. März 2020)

Flohmanti schrieb:


> ...dass ich gestern im Supermarkt die viertletzte Packung Klopapier bekommen habe.  (PAAARRRTYYYYY!)


Das man sich über die kleine Dinge im Leben wieder freuen kann.


----------



## LetzRoll (29. März 2020)

... dass ich mir im Januar das Kreuzband gerissen, deshalb meinen gebuchten USA Urlaub für diesen März storniert, mich sehr spontan Anfang März für eine OP entschieden und die Skisaison vorzeitig beendet habe. 
Sonst säße ich jetzt entweder in den USA fest oder hätte bereut dass ich die OP erst im April habe (wenn überhaupt) und könnte doch nicht Ski fahren weil die Gebiete zu haben - die Ski Saison normal zu beenden war der einzige Grund für eine spätere OP. 

Ansonsten denk ich gerade tendenziell negativ: Kreuzband im Arsch, USA Urlaub gecanceled, Ausgangsbeachränkung, Skigebiete zu, Reha kaum möglich (Physio zu, ambulante Reha wird wohl nix, Fitnessstudiovertrag extra wg Reha abgeschlossen, man möchte kaum vor die Tür weil die lieben Mitbürger in der Großstadt die 1,5m Mindestabstand nicht einhalten), Kurzarbeit... 
Aber hey, im schlimmsten Fall würde ich jetzt in der USA sitzen oder hätte noch immer ein gerissenes Kreuzband mit dem ich doch keinen Sport machen kann weil nicht angebracht. Also gehts mir doch ganz gut und genau das ist es was ich daraus lerne: Zitronen bekommen, Lemonade machen - es könnte immer schlimmer kommen und ans Gute denken hält einen bei der Stange


----------



## Martina H. (29. März 2020)

LetzRoll schrieb:


> Zitronen bekommen, Lemonade machen


----------



## Mausoline (29. März 2020)

LetzRoll schrieb:


> .... Reha kaum möglich (Physio zu, ambulante Reha wird wohl nix, Fitnessstudiovertrag extra wg Reha abgeschlossen...



Ich hab auch  bis kurz vor die Kontaktsperre, 6 Wochen Ergometer und 0 Skitage hinter mir.
Hast du keinen Ergometer oder ein Trampolin? Kann dir der Physio nicht ein Trainingsprogramm für daheim machen 
Viel Erfolg  der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt.


----------



## LetzRoll (29. März 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> 6 Wochen Ergometer und 0 Skitage hinter mir.
> Hast du keinen Ergometer oder ein Trampolin? Kann dir der Physio nicht ein Trainingsprogramm für daheim machen



Ich hab ne Freundin, die mir nen Trainingsplan gemacht hat. Hätte ich das nicht, würde ich richtig dumm aus der Wäsche schauen. Es geht auch relativ gut denk ich. 
N radl habe ich mir bestellt, mal schauen wanns kommt in corona-zeiten... Trampolin hab ich leider nicht. Kann mir auch gerade nicht vorstellen dass ich mich damit gerade wohl fühle. Morgen organisier ich mir ein luft sitzkissen - danke für die inspiration


----------



## Mausoline (29. März 2020)

LetzRoll schrieb:


> .... Morgen organisier ich mir ein luft sitzkissen - danke für die inspiration



so dachte ich, irgendwas wabbeliges zum darauf stehen.


----------



## Lenka K. (30. März 2020)

Eine zusammengerollte Isomatte geht auch.

Edit sagt noch: die Rehastunden mit dem Physio (ausser, es handelt sich um eine Intensivreha) sind nur der Anfang, damit man weiss, was man machen sollte und darf. Dann heisst es daheim jeden Tag, eventuell mehrmals, üben. Hat sich bei uns (1xSprunggelenk, 1xSchulter) bewährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LetzRoll (30. März 2020)

@Lenka K. Ich weiß... Aber es hilft einem sehr, wenn man nen Anlaufpunkt für Fragen hat und gelegentlich geschaut werden würde, ob man die Übungen auch richtig durchfürt. Es ist vor allem für den Kopf hilfreich, wenn man weiß dass man in der Situation nicht allein ist. Auch kann man sich selbst immer schlecht massieren. 
Mein lottogewinn wäre ambulante Reha.


----------



## ilfer (30. März 2020)

Ich nutze die Zeit mit Home-Office momentan, um in der eingesparten Pendel-Zeit Renovierungen am Haus zu machen. Hab im Zuge dieser Coronovierung nach Feierabend jetzt schon die halbe Holzfassade abgeschliffen und neu gestrichen. Außerdem haben wir unsere Einliegerwohnung ausgemistet. Und im Sommer hab ich dann dafür mehr Zeit zum Biken.

Es hat alles auch sein Gutes!


----------



## Flohmanti (30. März 2020)

LetzRoll schrieb:


> ... dass ich mir im Januar das Kreuzband gerissen, deshalb meinen gebuchten USA Urlaub für diesen März storniert, mich sehr spontan Anfang März für eine OP entschieden und die Skisaison vorzeitig beendet habe.
> Sonst säße ich jetzt entweder in den USA fest oder hätte bereut dass ich die OP erst im April habe (wenn überhaupt) und könnte doch nicht Ski fahren weil die Gebiete zu haben - die Ski Saison normal zu beenden war der einzige Grund für eine spätere OP.
> 
> Ansonsten denk ich gerade tendenziell negativ: Kreuzband im Arsch, USA Urlaub gecanceled, Ausgangsbeachränkung, Skigebiete zu, Reha kaum möglich (Physio zu, ambulante Reha wird wohl nix, Fitnessstudiovertrag extra wg Reha abgeschlossen, man möchte kaum vor die Tür weil die lieben Mitbürger in der Großstadt die 1,5m Mindestabstand nicht einhalten), Kurzarbeit...
> Aber hey, im schlimmsten Fall würde ich jetzt in der USA sitzen oder hätte noch immer ein gerissenes Kreuzband mit dem ich doch keinen Sport machen kann weil nicht angebracht. Also gehts mir doch ganz gut und genau das ist es was ich daraus lerne: Zitronen bekommen, Lemonade machen - es könnte immer schlimmer kommen und ans Gute denken hält einen bei der Stange



Hey LetzRoll,
ich denke mir, dass es gut und wichtig ist möglichst positiv dreinzuschauen und das tust du.
Trotzdem ist es auch mal gut, den Frust und Ärger Raum zu geben. Man kann halt nicht immer mental stark auftreten. Aber du machst das schon ganz gut. Bestellst dir völlig spontan ein neues Bike. 

Ich überlege die ganze Zeit, was ich noch pimpen könnte an meinen zwei Bikes, aber mir fällt nichts mehr ein und irgendwann ist auch mal gut! 

Eine Bekannte von mir steckt grad in der Karibik fest - es gibt Schlimmeres, das weiß sie auch - aber das Ohnmachtsgefühl, zurückzuwollen und nix fliegt grad, ist auch nicht so schön. Auch hier gilt: irgendwie das Beste aus der Situation zu machen. Sie plant gedanklich die Teilnahme am neuen VOX Special: "Goodbye Deutschland - zufällig ausgewandert" und daran merke ich: ihren Humor hat sie zumindest nicht verloren.


----------



## LetzRoll (31. März 2020)

Ich freu mich gerade über meine Orthopäden - er war ganz zufrieden mit meinem Bein, jedoch Streckung könnte besser sein. Er hat mir deshalb nen Termin in 3 Wochen gegeben, damit ich ne Motivation habe und er mir in den Arsch treten kann. Total netter Typ, der auch mein kritisches Feedback gut angenommen hat.  Auch möchte er sich um die Reha kümmern für mich 
Lichtblicke 

@Flohmanti Das mit deiner Bekannten kann ich verstehen. Ich frag mich wer in dem Fall dann für den Arbeitsausfall aufkommt - also rein theoretisch. Hat man dann einfach pecht gehabt?

Das mit dem Bike-pimpen kenn ich. Ich häng mich immer meeega rein in neue Themen die mich begeistern. Was ich meine immer alles zu brauchen für meinen diversen Hobbies, das ist abnormal. 
Leider kommt man gerade nicht so einfach an Zubehör. Ich habe Pedale bei Fahrrad.de bestellt und die brauchen gerade - verständlicherweise - ewig. Mein Radl kommt übermorgen, ich denk ich kauf(bestelle) beim Local Radlstore nebenan mal Pedale - der nette man hat schließlich auch meinen Gymnastikball aufgepumpt (als schon alles zu hatte wegen Corona). Farbige Ventile für Tubeless hast du schon?


----------



## Flohmanti (31. März 2020)

Es ist schön einen guten Orthopäden an der Hand zu haben. Und er scheint sich da ja echt dahinter zu klemmen, das klingt gut! 

Ehrlichgesagt weiß ich grad nicht, wer in diesem Fall fü den Arbeistausfall aufkommt, wenn man aus Versehen in der Karibik feststeckt. Aber sicherlich ist aus der Entfernung auch Homeoffice möglich. 

Krass, mit dem Fahrradzubehör. Aber genau, der lokale Händler wird's dir danken, gerade in dieser Zeit.

Da ich noch total konservativ mit Schlauch unterwegs bin, habe ich mich gerade noch so vom Kauf der schicken Supacaz Oil Slick Ventilkappen abhalten können. ?









						SUPACAZ Ventilkappe Aluminium für Sclaverand Ventil | 1 Paar | oil sl, 7,50 €
					

SUPACAZ Ventilkappe Aluminium für Sclaverand Ventil 1 Paar | oil slick Wirf Deine alten Kunststoffkappen weg und tune Dein Bike mit den Oil Slick Ventilkapp




					r2-bike.com


----------



## LetzRoll (31. März 2020)

@Flohmanti 
Ja, voll. Hab verschiedene Orthopäden, für jedes Körperteil nen Spezialisten. Alle durch Empfehlungen von Freunden die schon dort in Behandlung waren. 

Die Ventilkappen sind cool, aber ohnehin ja nicht lieferbar. Ich möchte langfristig auf Tubeless umrüsten, aber für den Anfang reicht mir Luft  Ich hab alles was ich sofort benötige Online bestellt und das was ich später benötige kauf ich Lokal.
Meine anderen Lokalen Händler unterstütze ich gerade mit Gutscheinen oder Beratung zur Digitalisierung um die Krise zu überstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (31. März 2020)

... in Italien scheinen diie Neuinfektionen zurückzugehen :doppeldaumendrück: für Italien!!!


----------



## Mausoline (31. März 2020)

... dass die Menschen so kreativ werden 
Die Baden-Württemberger mal wieder vorne dran  Trigema hat als erster angefangen Schutzmasken zu produzieren,
die Lehrer lassen sich andere Methoden einfallen  die Tochter (Grundschule) einer Bekannten bekommt jeden Tag eine Bewegungsaufgabe,
z.B. gestern 20 Hampelmänner vor dem Essen

weiter so


----------



## Martina H. (31. März 2020)




----------



## Votec Tox (1. April 2020)

Und dann dieser Aprilscherz auf der IBC-Seite 
Erst habe ich wirklich kurz gedacht, hoppla wie konnten denn die über Cookies am Laptop Bewegungsabläufe tracken, der Laptop steht doch auf dem Schreibtisch


----------



## LetzRoll (1. April 2020)

Achsooo, das ist n Aprilscherz. Ich hab mich gefragt ob das irgendwas kryptisches ist (höhenmeter = online zeit) ?


----------



## Mausoline (1. April 2020)

Das sind auch lange 10 sec.


----------



## IndianaWalross (3. April 2020)

Flohmanti schrieb:


> ...dass ich gestern im Supermarkt die viertletzte Packung Klopapier bekommen habe.  (PAAARRRTYYYYY!)
> 
> ...dass ich mir - zur Feier des Tages - dazu noch einen neuen Strauß Rosen gekauft und meine Bude etwas umdekoriert habe.
> 
> ...dass ich heute ein Rotkehlchen und eine Kohlmeise im Garten gesehen habe.



Ich sach et mal so, ich verschicke das Zeug inzwischen durch die Republik, da meine Mum schwer krank, ü60 & mit zig schweren Vorerkrankungen dazu frisch operiert ebenso wie ihr ü70er Mann in zig Geschäften seit Wochen keins mehr bekommen. Wir dürfen ja nicht hin (wäre dafür auch arg übertrieben 550km oneway) und ist eh verboten mind. 2 weitere Bundesländer dafür zu durchqueren zur Zeit. Aber sie sollen nicht so oft suchend durch die Läden tingeln und haben dort sonst niemanden. ?

In einem Supermarkt stapelte sich das Zeug heute Palettenweise 2m hoch. Da musste ich glatt ein Foto machen. Scheint sich zu normalisieren. Sogar Mehl UND Hefe gab es dort!
Für mich war die Hefe das absolute Einkaufshighlight der letzten 5 Wochen!!!

Leider wird man ja seit Wochen gezwungen täglich durch 10 Läden zu rennen und somit sein Ansteckungsrisiko zu verhundertfachen. Bin selbst Risikogruppe aber et muss ja. Muss ja grundsätzliches einkaufen, war aber über Wochen ständig alles leer! Und das obwohl vielerorts strengste Limitierungen bei quasi allem herrschten.

Leider werden die Leute immer egoistischer. Sogar die wo man es nicht erwartet. Sind extra Mitglieder einer solidarischen Landwirtschaft und beziehen wöchentlich Gemüse, Brot und Eier dort. Wird mit Schwiegereltern geteilt denen wir es jetzt liefern (ü60/ü70). Und sogar da werden uns seit 4 Monaten die Eier aus dem Depot geklaut von anderen Solawistas. Will man aber nun endgültig unterbinden.

Ansonsten fahren wir soviel Rad wie seit Jahren nicht zu dieser Jahreszeit. Jedes Wochenende mit Sonnenschein wird genutzt ?


----------



## LetzRoll (3. April 2020)

Schlimm, dass man nirgendwo Klopapier bekommt, richtig schlecht für Risikopatienten, durch die Läden zutingeln. 

Dassbdie Menschen leider schlimm sind ins, das merkt man im der Krise erst recht. Was ich aber gelernt habe: Nur 1x die Woche einkaufen (klingt eimfach, aber als verwöhnter Städter ist das nicht einfach) & Leute gezielt ansprechen die den Abstand nicht einhalten (dies freundlich zu tun, da arbeite ich noch dran). 

Hat jemand nen guten Spruch für die einhaltung der 1,5m? 

Mein Radl ist endlich da, war gestern bissl Fahren. Es war sooo toll.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (3. April 2020)

LetzRoll schrieb:


> Mein Radl ist endlich da, war gestern bissl Fahren. Es war sooo toll.


Pics or it didn't happen.  Meins kann ich hoffentlich heute abholen, aber ich glaub da noch nicht so dran. 



LetzRoll schrieb:


> jemand nen guten Spruch für die einhaltung der 1,5m?


Ich glaube Sprüche sind da vergebene Lebensmüh. Ein "Halten Sie bitte die 1,5m Abstand ein" dürfte hoffentlich genügen. Oder auch nicht, seh ich ja jeden Tag hier im Laden.
Falls du irgendwo einkaufst, gnadenlos den Einkaufswagen als Abstandshalter nutzen, speziell an der Kasse, dh hinter dich stellen.



LetzRoll schrieb:


> Was ich aber gelernt habe: Nur 1x die Woche einkaufen (klingt eimfach, aber als verwöhnter Städter ist das nicht einfach)


Jupp, merken wir auch krass. Normal haben wir viel Laufkundschaft und Minieinkäufe, aber das hat sich sehr stark verändert. Zum Glück ist das Wetter gut, da kommen eben auch Radler mit Taschen zu uns (keine kostenfreien Parkplätze) und machen ihren Wocheneinkauf.




IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Für mich war die Hefe das absolute Einkaufshighlight der letzten 5 Wochen!!!


Haha, das war irgendwann ein absoluter Runnig Gag hier. Inzwischen gibts ja wenigstens wieder Frischhefe.


Ansonsten: Meine Lieblingseisdiele hatte letztes oder vorletztes Jahr schon mit Abholdienst für Thermoboxen angefangen (hatte ich aber nie auf dem Schirm) und das jetzt wieder weitergeführt. Gestern abgeholt (die Lokalität ist etwas außerhalb) und dadurch ist mir aufgefallen, dass es für mich so viel mehr praktischer ist. In die Innenstadt radeln (wo die beiden Hauptzweigstellen sind) ist immer nervig für mich, beim MTB hab ich nix zum Anschließen und will mich dann nicht in die meist monströse Schlange stellen, dh letztes Jahr war ich nicht einmal vor Ort.




Nom


----------



## LetzRoll (3. April 2020)

Fakenews. xD

Ich freu mich wenn ich wieder Roggenmehl bekomme. Werds mir wohl im Internet bestellen müssen - echt armselig eigentlich.

Im Supermarkt gehts eigentlich sogar. Die Radlfahrer die sich an der ampel neben eimem stellen ohder überholen ohne was zu sagen (ich würde dann schon platz machen), sind schlimmer. Aber jemand der mit dem E-Fully die Isartrails fährt, der kauft sich keine klingel, die wiegt viel zu viel. Ich huste mittlerweile wenn. Mir die Leute zu dicht aufrücken (wenn sies tun nicht weils beengt ist, sondern weil sies aus ignoranz machen). Ist zwar auch höchst verwerflich, aber anders kapieren sies wohl nicht. ?‍♀️

Wir haben noch Kiloweise Rewe Ben&Jerrys Nachmache im Kühlfach. Haben wir gehamstert - sogar schon anfang März ?
Die realität ist aber leider: wir haben uns überfressen, nich mal was davon gekauft und nun keinen bock mehr. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (3. April 2020)

LetzRoll schrieb:


> Fakenews. xD


Sweet   




LetzRoll schrieb:


> Ich huste mittlerweile wenn. Mir die Leute zu dicht aufrücken


Ah, ja, freie Wildbahn ist wirklich schlimm. Ganz lieb hab ich die Kombi enger Bordstein (auf dem ich fahren muss) und Leute, die dann trotzdem weiter nebeneinander laufen. Bisher hab ich mich meist dann einfach abgewandt.


----------



## Martina H. (3. April 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Ansonsten fahren wir soviel Rad wie seit Jahren nicht zu dieser Jahreszeit. Jedes Wochenende mit Sonnenschein wird genutzt ?



... jo, bin heilfroh, dass wir noch fahren können - hoffentlich bleibt das so :daumendrück:



LetzRoll schrieb:


> Mein Radl ist endlich da, war gestern bissl Fahren. Es war sooo toll.



aah, Nukeproof - cool - viel Spass damit 



linfer schrieb:


> Meine Lieblingseisdiele hatte letztes oder vorletztes Jahr schon mit Abholdienst für Thermoboxen angefangen (hatte ich aber nie auf dem Schirm) und das jetzt wieder weitergeführ



Eis  - wir werden noch Dick und Rund 



linfer schrieb:


> Bisher hab ich mich meist dann einfach abgewandt.



... finde ich deutlich besser als



LetzRoll schrieb:


> Ich huste mittlerweile wenn.



...sorry (ok, wenn Du Dir nicht anders zu helfen weisst), aber das finde ich ähnlich doof wie manche Aprilscherze, wie sie von seiten der Redaktion gemacht wurden (ich kann schon ordentlich Sarkasmus, aber da bin ich momentan ein bisschen humorlos)


----------



## LetzRoll (3. April 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...sorry (ok, wenn Du Dir nicht anders zu helfen weisst), aber das finde ich ähnlich doof wie manche Aprilscherze, wie sie von seiten der Redaktion gemacht wurden (ich kann schon ordentlich Sarkasmus, aber da bin ich momentan ein bisschen humorlos)



Klar ist das höchst assozial, da gebe ich dir recht. Ich begebe mich jedoch nicht freiwillig in deren Tröpfchen-Radius. Die sich aber in meinen und schlimmer noch - sie gefährden nich nur sich selbst, sondern mit ihrer ignoranz noch die Gesundheit anderer (meine zB oder die von Asthmatikern, bei den sie selbes machen...).


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. April 2020)

LetzRoll schrieb:


> Klar ist das höchst assozial, da gebe ich dir recht. Ich begebe mich jedoch nicht freiwillig in deren Tröpfchen-Radius. Die sich aber in meinen und schlimmer noch - sie gefährden nich nur sich selbst, sondern mit ihrer ignoranz noch die Gesundheit anderer (meine zB oder die von Asthmatikern, bei den sie selbes machen...).


Ich seh das ähnlich wie @Martina H. - derartige Provokationen müssen in dieser absolut Zeit nicht sein. Im Gegenteil: die anderen hätten dich durch's bloße Passieren nicht gefährdet - das wird ja oft genug gesagt, dass da das Miteinander Sprechen, Husten oder Niesen mit involviert ist. Aber du hustest absichtlich!? Ein deutliches zur Seite gehen reicht auch aus. Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass einige von denen vielleicht gerade in Gedanken sind und es nicht bemerken oder vielleicht ein schlechtes räumliches Vorstellungsvermögen haben und 1,5m _wirklich_ nicht richtig abschätzen können? Ich denke, wenn man dann nur in dem geringen Abstand aneinander vorbeigeht - ohne miteinader zu reden und wenn in dem Moment niemand hustet - ist die Infektionsgefahr wohl sehr gering! Ansonsten einfach mal gegenseitiges Verständnis zeigen und nicht den Moralapostal herauskehren.

Ich hatte letztens auch einen an der Kasse hinter mir, der - nachdem ich die Einkäufe in den Korb gepackt hatte, schon direkt beim Kassierer stand und wir ihn drauf aufmerksam machen mussten, dass er bitte nochmal nen Schritt zurückgeht, damit ich herantreten und bezahlen kann. Sowas geht in höflich und mit einem freundlichen Lächeln. Keiner von uns ist diese Situation gewohnt, jeder von uns hat jahrelange Verhaltensmuster, in die man trotz allem schnell verfällt, wenn die Gedanken mal ausnahmsweise nicht bei Corona sind. Und ich wünsche JEDEM, dass man nicht rund um die Uhr an Corona denkt! Dafür können wir dann füreinander da sein...


----------



## Martina H. (3. April 2020)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Sowas geht in höflich und mit einem freundlichen Lächeln. Keiner von uns ist diese Situation gewohnt, jeder von uns hat jahrelange Verhaltensmuster, in die man trotz allem schnell verfällt, wenn die Gedanken mal ausnahmsweise nicht bei Corona sind. Und ich wünsche JEDEM, dass man nicht rund um die Uhr an Corona denkt! Dafür können wir dann füreinander da sein...





WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ansonsten einfach mal gegenseitiges Verständnis zeigen und nicht den Moralapostal herauskehren.




Genau so - Danke


----------



## LetzRoll (3. April 2020)

Nunja, ich beharre nicht auf meinen Weg, ich nehme ständig Rücksicht. 
Mir ist es nur wirklich unbegreiflich, wenn 10 radfahrer sich in min 1,5 abstand an der ampel einreihen, wieso man dies dann übersehen kann und sich dazwischen stellen muss. Gerne wäre ich weg gegangen, das ist aber auch nicht möglich, wenn rundherum auch noch Fußgänger stehen. 
Klar ist durch bloßes passieren keine ansteckung möglich. Aber ob einer nicht spontan hustet, kann niemand gewähren. Nicht mal absichtlich, wir kennens ja, mal überkommt es einen. Und manchmal ist man nicht schnell genug mir der Ellbogebbeuge am Mund. Auch ist man schon bis zu 48h vor Sympthombeginn infektiös - vllt weiß man noch nichts von seinem nem Glück. 

Aber ihr habt recht. Ein "bitte 1,5m, ich finds auch gerade nicht gut, jedoch ists dann schneller vorbei" ist angebrachter. 
Variationen wären noch "ich würd gern auch mit ihnen kuscheln, aber nicht für 150 euro"


----------



## Flohmanti (3. April 2020)

Ich hätte noch ein paar Sprüche parat, die ich noch aus der Jugendzeit kenne:

1. Noch so' n Spruch - Kieferbruch.
2. Noch so' ne Mücke - und du gehst auf der Krücke.
3. Noch so' n Ding - Nasenring.

Spaß beiseite.

Mir tun die älteren, einsamen Menschen leid, die durch die momentane Situation noch mehr sozial isoliert sind. Und die niemanden haben, der sich um sie kümmert.
Gestern habe ich noch in der ZDF Mediathek einen kurzen Bericht über Prostitution gesehen und ich finde es schrecklich, dass die Frauen zum Teil obdachlos geworden sind oder sich für 10€ ohne Gummi anbieten müssen, weil sie scheinbar keine andere Wahl haben.

Bei all dem Leid da draußen finde ich es wirklich wichtig, sich nett und respektvoll zu begegnen. Jeder Mensch hat es verdient, würdevoll behandelt zu werden.


----------



## scylla (3. April 2020)

Wir wär's mit Mundschutz aufsetzen? Damit tust du einerseits deinen Mitmenschen was Gutes indem du das Risiko minderst selbst jemanden anzustecken wenn du was hast ohne es zu wissen, sendest aber gleichzeitig an deine Umwelt eine unübersehbare Warnung auf den Ausnahmezustand, so dass jeder automatisch alarmiert ist und einen Bogen um dich macht.
Die Sprüche kann man sich dann sparen.

Beim Radfahren könnte ich das zwar nicht (man kriegt ja nicht unbedingt so viel Luft), aber zumindest beim Einkaufen wo Abstände sehr oft nicht eingehalten werden, zieh ich das schon seit 3 Wochen so durch. Anfangs fanden's die Leute noch ulkig und haben mich ausgelacht (muss einem halt egal sein)... jetzt beim letzten Mal bin ich angesprochen worden wo ich das Teil her habe, und drei Leute haben in die Jackentasche gelangt und ihren auch aufgesetzt als sie mich gesehen haben. Und die beim Kunden vor mir sichtlich nervöse Kassiererin hat mich richtig dankbar angeschaut, weil es für sie wahrscheinlich so auch angenehmer ist. Ich glaube viele würden das schon machen, trauen sich aber irgendwie nicht aus Angst ausgelacht zu werden, weil es noch kaum einer macht. Der Mensch ist halt ein Herdentier.

Beim Radfahren hab ich derzeit immer explizit ein Bufftuch an. Das kann ich mir dann bei Bedarf demonstrativ über die Nase ziehen. Auch das wirkt, so dass man nix mehr sagen muss.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (3. April 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich glaube viele würden das schon machen, trauen sich aber irgendwie nicht aus Angst ausgelacht zu werden, weil es noch kaum einer macht. Der Mensch ist halt ein Herdentier.


Das hat sich seit dieser Woche spürbar geändert, zumindest ist bei uns im Laden immerhin schon ein knappes Viertel der Kunden damit unterwegs. Bin auch voll genervt, weil die Post sich mit meinen Baumwollmasken Zeit lässt, als Übergang wie du Buff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (3. April 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> Das hat sich seit dieser Woche spürbar geändert, zumindest ist bei uns im Laden immerhin schon ein knappes Viertel der Kunden damit unterwegs. Bin auch voll genervt, weil die Post sich mit meinen Baumwollmasken Zeit lässt, als Übergang wie du Buff.




Meine Hoffnung ist, dass es demnächst wirklich jeder macht. Weil dann ist der Punkt erreicht, dass ich selbst dadurch auch geschützt bin 
Bis dahin muss halt jeder mal bei sich selber anfangen und wenigstens die anderen schützen.


----------



## LetzRoll (3. April 2020)

Der Mundschutz schützt mich nicht, der Schützt meine Mitmenschen und wiegt sie in Sicherheit den Mindestabstand erst recht brechen zu können und mich damit ihrer potenziellen Gefahr auszusetzen. Mundschutz aufsetzen gerne aber nicht weil andere Menschen nicht in der Lage sind den Mindestabstand einzuhalten.


----------



## scylla (3. April 2020)

Ich, ich, ich...

Wenn jeder so denkt, dann können wir einpacken.
Vor allem wird sich dann auch niemand anders so einen Mundschutz aufsetzen um DICH zu schützen, weil es ihm ja selber nix bringt.

Manchmal ist es einfach gut, sich selber an der Nase zu packen, bevor man es bei anderen tut.


----------



## LetzRoll (3. April 2020)

Quatsch. Ich hab kein Problem damit nen Mundschutz aufzusetzen um die Umwelt vor mir als Potenziellen Überträger zu schützen. 

Aber ich würde keinen Mundschutz aufsetzen aus dem Grund, damit ich mir die Leute vom Hals halte. Das sind zwei sehr verschiedene Ausgangslagen.


----------



## lucie (3. April 2020)

Oooch Leute, der Boxring ist doch schon woanders: hier zum Beispiel.

Dort und in einigen anderen Threads kann man eher mal den Richtigen auf die Finger klopfen - einfach mal durchlesen, interessante Sozialstudie.

Hier soll es doch eher um Lichtblicke gehen, also bitte nicht jeden Thread mit Belehrungen und Vorwürfen durchseuchen!

Da das Tragen der Masken momentan noch keine Pflicht ist, muss eben jeder eigenverantwortlich handeln. Ob nun mit oder ohne Maske, muss jeder selbst entscheiden.

Ich hatte heute noch keinen Lichtblick, brauchte aber auch kein Klopapier.


----------



## slowbeat (3. April 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Meine Lieblingseisdiele hatte letztes oder vorletztes Jahr schon mit Abholdienst für Thermoboxen angefangen (hatte ich aber nie auf dem Schirm) und das jetzt wieder weitergeführt. Gestern abgeholt (die Lokalität ist etwas außerhalb) und dadurch ist mir aufgefallen, dass es für mich so viel mehr praktischer ist. In die Innenstadt radeln (wo die beiden Hauptzweigstellen sind) ist immer nervig für mich, beim MTB hab ich nix zum Anschließen und will mich dann nicht in die meist monströse Schlange stellen, dh letztes Jahr war ich nicht einmal vor Ort.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1008282
> 
> Nom


Egelosia Koblenz ?
Haben die schon aufgemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (3. April 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es einfach gut, sich selber an der Nase zu packen, bevor man es bei anderen tut.



Im Moment ohnehin die bessere und gesündere Entscheidung.


----------



## Martina H. (3. April 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Hier soll es doch eher um Lichtblicke gehen, also bitte nicht jeden Thread mit Belehrungen und Vorwürfen durchseuchen!



Jenau!



lucie schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute noch keinen Lichtblick,



Hmmmh, *dass* versteh ich nun nicht 

Mein Lichtblick heute:  das Läcbeln der Nachbarn als ich ihnen Kleinigkeiten vom Einkaufen mitgebracht habe  uuuuuuuuund Tubeless funktioniert


----------



## IndianaWalross (4. April 2020)

Also ich werd mir die Scheissteile nur unter Strafandrohung aufsetzen. 
Ich hab dafür aber auch (hoffentlich nachvollziehbare) Gründe! 

Ich hab durch meine 2 Grunderkrankungen (noch) leichtes Asthma bzw. unter Belastung stärker. Ich erstick unter dem Zeug, krieg ohne schon zu wenig Luft. Furchtbar für mich die aufsetzen zu müssen!

Mit Brille und der Maske über Mund und Nase sehe ich binnen weniger Sekunden nix mehr zur Zeit da beschlagen weil noch sehr kalt morgens. Mit Radbrille die noch mehr Gesicht bedeckt hab ich da auch bei höheren Temperaturen kaum ne Chance. Ich brauche übrigens ne Sehhilfe und vertrage keine Kontaktlinsen. Also ohne Brille ist keine Option.

Ich hab ne Autoimmunkrankheit,  Psoriasis. Hinter den Ohren auch stark. Die Brille reibt bereits, unvermeidbar. Jetzt noch das Gummi der Maske und ich hab nonstop Schmerzen durch wunde Ohren oder gar blutige.

Für jemanden mit Autoimmunkrankheit UND Stoffwechselerkrankung die sich gegenseitig bedingen und verstärken ist es zur Zeit die Hölle. Ich versuche aber soweit normal weiter zu leben eben mit Abstand, Hände waschen,  desinfizieren,  nicht an die Schleimhäute fummeln usw. Spontanes Husten oder dauerhaft laufende Nase kann ich kaum unterdrücken,  nur durch massiven Nasenspray Missbrauch u.ä.  Mittlerweile versuche ich beim Großeinkauf mich vollzupumpen und im Automöglichst alles raus zu lassen und flitze im Eiltempo durch die Läden. 

Nicht immer einfach. Heute ne ca. 80+ Oma die zur Rushhour mit Tochter unbedingt einkaufen musste. Konnte kaum selber stehen und hustete zig mal ungeniert in die Gegend. Ich glaub die hat das selber nicht mehr mitbekommen. Da steht mit 10 Minuten und wartet dass sie sich jede der 70 Marmeladensorten im Detail beguckt nur um schnell ins Regal grabschen zu dürfen weil man selber weiß was man will. Und draußen harrten ca. 15 Leute in der Kälte aus um endlich rein zu dürfen ?  Wir sind dann nicht durch ihr Tröpfcheninferno sondern anders durch den Laden gerast und so schnell es ging durch.

Achso Highlight. Nachdem an der Packstation etliche Leute standen in Verzweiflung da sie alle (wir auch) die Pakete von fremden Menschen drin hatten aber keiner eins von Anwesenden sind wir zur nächsten Filiale und haben das Fremdpaket abgeworfen. Auf dem Rückweg bat ich meinen Mann doch nochmal an der Packstation vorbei zu fahren. Dort stand auch just als wir eintrafen ein junges Paar mit verwirrter Miene. Und unserem Paket in den Händen! Wir klärten die ärmsten übwr das Chaos auf, wiesen uns als rechtmäßige Eigentümer des Pakets aus und nahmen es in Empfang. Natürlich mit Sicherheitsabstand ?
Hab mich wie ein Kind zu Weihnachten gefreut dass es so gut ausgegangenen ist.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (4. April 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Also ich werd mir die Scheissteile nur unter Strafandrohung aufsetzen.
> Ich hab dafür aber auch (hoffentlich nachvollziehbare) Gründe!
> 
> Ich hab durch meine 2 Grunderkrankungen (noch) leichtes Asthma bzw. unter Belastung stärker. Ich erstick unter dem Zeug, krieg ohne schon zu wenig Luft. Furchtbar für mich die aufsetzen zu müssen!
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, wie rigoros bei euch in Deutschland die Ausgangsbeschränkungen bzw. Empfehlungen gehandhabt werden.

In Ö herrscht in Supermärkten Maskenpflicht und die immer kleiner werdende Zahl der Neuinfizierungen spricht für sich. Wir haben es noch nicht geschafft, aber wir sind auf einem guten Weg, dem Kollaps des Gesundheitssystems zu entgehen.

Ich will dir auch nicht zu nahe treten, aber du hast eine immunologische Grunderkrankung plus eine Stoffwechselerkrankung und gehörst somit zur Risikogruppe.

Ich weiß nicht, was bei euch noch alles offen hat. Eigentlich solltest du beruflich freigestellt sein. Zu deinem Eigenschutz,  aber auch deinen Mitmenschen und dem Gesundheitssystem gegenüber: STAY AT HOME


----------



## laterra (4. April 2020)

Meine Corona-Lichblicke zur Zeit sind, dass ich soviel zum Biken komme wie noch nie in dieser Jahreszeit. Die anderen Sachen, die ich sonst so mache, wie bouldern, Taekwondo, Freunde treffen, Eltern besuchen fallen ja im Moment weg. Und das Wetter ist nahezu ideal abgesehen von den frostigen Temperaturen letzte Woche.
Heute hab ich eine große Runde gemacht und schöne neue Trails im Bergischen entdeckt (dabei wohne ich schon seit 7 Jahren hier).


----------



## HeikeK (4. April 2020)

Ich habe mich heute über diese Nachricht gefreut https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.mtb-news.de/news/quarantaene-cup-2020/amp/ und unser Winterpokal Team direkt angemeldet, so können wir uns in gewohnter Runde in dieser schwierigen Zeit weiter austauschen und motivieren ??


----------



## Flohmanti (6. April 2020)

Heute Morgen hat mir mein Nachbar Brötchen vom Bäcker mitgebracht und vor die Tür gelegt. Das fand ich total lieb. Habe mich sehr drüber gefreut! Besonders, weil in der Brötchentüte mein Lieblingscroissant drin war.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. April 2020)

Hasen-TV beim Beine vertreten


----------



## Steff2250 (7. April 2020)

So die Damen, ich hätt da auch noch einen Lichtblick :


                       das steht seit einigen Tagen bei uns im Büro/Ausstellung,
als Handwerker ist Home Office eher ungünstig, also müssen wir da durch ,
es soll alle Besucher erst mal auf Abstand halten 

Jeden Morgen wenn ich die Hütte aufschließe, dann drück ich kurz die Bimmel
und ein Lächeln huscht mir übers Gesicht  ..... war die Idee der Chefin 

Also bleibt Gesund


----------



## Martina H. (11. April 2020)

Ostern 2020


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (19. April 2020)

....die Nähmaschine ausgepackt und für die Familie und die Mitarbeiter aus dem Büro farbenfrohe Behelfsmasken genäht... ?





Liebe Mädels, bleibt schön gesund ?


----------



## Mausoline (19. April 2020)

Kann man die bestellen


----------



## Basti138 (19. April 2020)

Sowas hat doch jeder bereits


----------



## Dirty-old-man (24. April 2020)

Durch Corona hab ich so viel Zeit, dass ich auch mal zu Fuß im Wald bin. Hier mal NEW / Opf.
Hier konnte ich am vorletzten Wochenende auf einer beliebten Waldautobahn und der Ideallinie mit Rettung dieses Tierchens, das übrigens immer ab etwa 16 Uhr auf Wanderschaft geht, mein Karma um entscheidende Punkte verbessern, in dem ich es zwischen meine Beine nahm als Daniel aus dem schönen Kreis NEW mit einem weiteren MTBler leider um mich herum fahren mussten.
Das Fräulein Arzthelferin an meiner Seite, die mich immer gut zusammenflickt, wird dem Daniel beim naechsten Besuch dann auch erklären, warum wir keinesfalls auf dem vier Meter breiten Weg "im Weg" rumstanden ??.







Zusatzinfo: Der Schwanz war noch völlig intakt. Bei einer Blindschleiche funktioniert das Schwanzabwerfen bei Gefahr im Gegensatz zur Eidechse nur einmal, dann ist dieses Gimmick aufgebraucht. Deshalb bitte die Tiere nicht ärgern und auch nicht anfassen. Ihr wollt ja auch nicht, dass irgendwelche Aliens euch aus Spass durch ein Raum-Zeit-Gitter druecken.

Also rein vom Naturschutz finde ich Corona toll.

Außerdem hab ich mein Testergebnis erhalten über meine Covid19 Antikörper.
Blöderweise kann ich die nicht vermarkten, weil ich auch noch Malaria-Antis in mir habe, die schon bei frueher angedachten Blutspende oder Knochenmarkaktionen den Heldenmodus negierten.
So wie es jetzt ausschaut würden bei Direktbluttranfusion an Schwerkranke diese an meinen Malarias sterben bzw die ohnehin geschaedigte Leber ganz kaputt gehen.


----------



## Martina H. (24. April 2020)




----------



## Martina H. (16. Mai 2020)

...heute auf Tour: eine geöffnete kleine Gaststätte. Frisch gebackener Kuchen, ofenwarm, Kaffee - wenn auch nur quasi togo - immerhin mal wieder was draussen genossen


----------

